#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Mikrotik PPPOE desconectando clientes

## edmilson2709

Olá pessoal, aqui estou novamente, na busca pelo conhecimento, com mais um problema em minha rede, o bendito por assim dizer é o seguinte:

Estou eu a monitorar minha rede, do nada, percebo que o trafego diminui, vou ver o que é, metade dos clientes PPPOE desconectados. Eles desconectam e logo após reconectam. Alguns ficam distantes uns dos outros, alguns da rede cabeada outros da rede wireless. Exemplo: Sergio utiliza no cabo e caiu neste momento, Claudio vizinho dele continua logado(e provavelmente utilizando normalmente). Estou sem entender isto, alguns deslogam e relogam, outros continuam navegando "normalmente", alguns são no WIRELESS, outros na rede cabeada.

Já mudei o Keep Alive, mudei agora a pouco o MTU e MRU(1492 E 1483 respectivamente). A primeira mudança não surtiu efeito algum, a segunda ainda verei.

Coisas que podemos descartar:

- Switchs e rede cabeada: A pouco menos de 2 semanas refiz toda a parte que leva internet para meus clientes, porém pelo problema ser em áreas diferentes por assim dizer podemos descartar isso, mas pessoas que pegam da nova rede também vem caindo o que me leva a crer ser alguma configuração.
- Sinal das antenas: Já chequei todas, o maior sinal que encontrei aqui foi 70-71, então, duvido que seja, tendo em mente que se um da antena cai, todos deveriam cair, mas não é isto que ocorre.

Tenho no momento 200 clientes, agora a pouco teve essa queda, 100 destes clientes desconectaram enquanto os outros 100 continuaram usando a internet normalmente.

- Energia e RB: Energia não tem como ser, já chequei tudo, do inicio ao fim. RB duvido que seja, tendo em vista que metade da rede continua usando a internet enquanto a outra metade, não tem internet até que a RB autentique seus users.

E ai, alguém tem alguma luz para este bendito problema? Já estou sem saber para onde correr!  :Hmmmm: Segue abaixo foto do que ocorre em partes, isto aparece logo após a onde de desconexões.

Aqui a foto do erro que segue durante a queda das pessoas no log: 

Sugestões?

----------


## 1929

Quando resolvemos migrar de hotspot para pppoe encontramos este problema de forma aleatória, exatamente como descreveu.
Daí sempre vem aquela "ajuda" dizendo que é MTU, ou então é energia, etc etc...
Mas como explicar que no mesmo AP no caso do wireless um cliente cai e outro não e os dois com o mesmo sinal e mesmo nível de CCQ? E nos clientes configurados do mesmo modo. 
Não temos cabeamento. Mas pelo seu relato como explicar o ocorrido em cabo, pois quando normalmente acontece isso se recebe dicas de revisar o sinal do wireless e outras manobras nas instalações... Em cabo não deveria acontecer a não ser que o problema seja realmente o desempenho do servidor PPPoe.

Voltamos tudo para hotspot.

Por outro lado tenho lido relatos de redes com PPPoe funcionando perfeito... Talvez tenha algum segredo na configuração do servidor PPPoe que desconhecemos...

----------


## fabbabenco

Bom dia eu tenho o msm problema, tanto na rede sem fio tanto na rede cabeada e não e nunca usei hostpost


Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

Segue a foto igual do nosso amigo do topico, obs. Tenho dois servidores microtik e ambos estão em lugar diferente e em outra rede


Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## iburanet

bom dia, envia umas fotos da configuração ppp e o profile.
obrigado.

----------


## PU2TTS

Bom dia a tds amigos. Não seria coincidência não. 
Pois aqui tenho este mesmo problema é não tenho nen 60 clientes. 
Foi configurado por uma empresa séria e reconhecida no Brasil. 
Penso e montar um servidor Proxmox ou BFW para testar paralelo.
Antes era de 5 a 10 min caia a conexão. 
Desligo td e volta ao normal após no Max 10 dias começa td de novo.
Se alguma boa alma caridosa poder explicar ficaríamos grato.

----------


## fabbabenco

Segue a foto ppp profile

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## isaquebrumel

pode ser loop ou broadcast, sua rede é toda bridge? se for tenta dividir por partes e usa rb com rota estatica.

----------


## edmilson2709

Segue 3 prints de tudo, profiles e profiles servers, ao meu ver está tudo comum. Esqueci de mencionar que utilizo ambos os protocolos em minha rede, PPPOE e HOTSPOT, em HOTSPOT nunca tive tal problema, coloquei as 2 redes para funcionar juntas.

----------


## edmilson2709

> Quando resolvemos migrar de hotspot para pppoe encontramos este problema de forma aleatória, exatamente como descreveu.
> Daí sempre vem aquela "ajuda" dizendo que é MTU, ou então é energia, etc etc...
> Mas como explicar que no mesmo AP no caso do wireless um cliente cai e outro não e os dois com o mesmo sinal e mesmo nível de CCQ? E nos clientes configurados do mesmo modo. 
> Não temos cabeamento. Mas pelo seu relato como explicar o ocorrido em cabo, pois quando normalmente acontece isso se recebe dicas de revisar o sinal do wireless e outras manobras nas instalações... Em cabo não deveria acontecer a não ser que o problema seja realmente o desempenho do servidor PPPoe.
> 
> Voltamos tudo para hotspot.
> 
> Por outro lado tenho lido relatos de redes com PPPoe funcionando perfeito... Talvez tenha algum segredo na configuração do servidor PPPoe que desconhecemos...


É exatamente isto que não entendo, tenho aqui uma antena com 6 clientes conectados, destes 6, cairam 2 ontem, enquanto os outros ficaram conectados no PPPOE, todos estão configurados do mesmo modo, sem diferença alguma! O que me leva crer ainda mais que seja alguma configuração. Esta mudança foi muito grande, o tempo para retornar para o antigo HOTSPOT estes clientes demoraria, e muito, ja que já se acostumaram a não precisar colocar mais LOGIN e SENHA, se eu voltasse à isto 90% da rede ficaria confusa e sem saber o que houve.

----------


## edmilson2709

> pode ser loop ou broadcast, sua rede é toda bridge? se for tenta dividir por partes e usa rb com rota estatica.


Duvido que seja tal coisa. Rede toda em bridge, switchs já foram checados, troquei a rede que leva internet aos meus clientes toda por assim dizer(até onde ocorre a divisa das direções), e mesmo clientes nesta mesma "nova" rede por assim dizer, desconectam da mesma forma. Fora que já tive a bendita "sorte" de já presenciar um LOOP em minha rede feito por mim mesmo, sem querer, quando estava instalando a nova rede, coloquei acidentalmente o cabo antigo que ainda possuia internet no novo switch junto ao novo cabo que também possuia internet, o resultado foi um grande susto, a RB ficou travada completamente pelo WINBOX, não conseguia conectar nem HOTSPOT nem PPPOE. Passaram mais ou menos 3 minutos desta forma, mas foi o suficiente para eu saber o que é um "loop".

----------


## FMANDU

Tenta switch com Vlan, como sua rede é toda em Bridge pode ter algum cliente fazendo essa bagunça,mesmo sem saber.

----------


## oliari

Bom dia eu passei por essa mesma situação. Sou meio inexperiente em configuração. Mas para mim o que resolveu foi desmarcar a opção "One Session Per Host" Na aba Ppoe Server. Como mostra na imagem 3.

----------


## edmilson2709

> Tenta switch com Vlan, como sua rede é toda em Bridge pode ter algum cliente fazendo essa bagunça,mesmo sem saber.


Já utilizo switchs VLAN em minha rede, pontos estrategicos onde possuo divisões.

----------


## edmilson2709

> Bom dia eu passei por essa mesma situação. Sou meio inexperiente em configuração. Mas para mim o que resolveu foi desmarcar a opção "One Session Per Host" Na aba Ppoe Server. Como mostra na imagem 3.


Não acho que desmarcar a opção resolveria, já que ela faz a função principal de que se a pessoa cair, ela irá deslogar e relogar, se eu desmarcasse haveria um tumulto de usuarios por assim dizer, tendo 2-3-4 usuarios de uma mesma pessoa conectados.

----------


## faelldantas

@*edmilson2709*,

Bom dia

Nao tenho esses problemas, fazendo uma comparação com o meu server ppoe e profiles seguem as oservações:

1 - no meu ppoe server esta desabilitado o MRRU e esta sem o keepalive timeout, está também setado como default profile e tbm marcada todas as opções de autenticações (pap, chap, etc).

2 - Nos meus profiles, tenho marcado como default na opção de protocolos MPLS, Compression e Encryption.

Vi que vc está utilizando a 6.24, tenta upgrade para 6.28, foi uma das melhores versões para pppoe que sairam.

Veja isso e nos comunique.

----------


## fabbabenco

No meu caso eu ja desmarquei marquei de novo aumemtei o tempo tbm e é a mesma coisa, minha 2 redes separadas são todas em ppoe

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## edmilson2709

> @*edmilson2709*,
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> Nao tenho esses problemas, fazendo uma comparação com o meu server ppoe e profiles seguem as oservações:
> 
> 1 - no meu ppoe server esta desabilitado o MRRU e esta sem o keepalive timeout, está também setado como default profile e tbm marcada todas as opções de autenticações (pap, chap, etc).
> 
> 2 - Nos meus profiles, tenho marcado como default na opção de protocolos MPLS, Compression e Encryption.
> ...


Olá amigo, bom dia.

1 - Se eu retirar o keepalive timeout, os usuarios não seriam deslogados, mesmo que o roteador ou computador de tal fosse desligado, correto? Mas mesmo tendo isso em mente, a internet para estes tais provavelmente cai, o que daria no mesmo, seja ele logado ou deslogado, a conexão irá cair? O que o MRRU faz? Qual sua função por assim dizer, sou leigo nesse assunto de MTU, MRU E MRRU.

2 - Se deixar default poderá ocorrer algo de errado em minha rede? Desde o inicio que criei esse PPPOE esteve assim, todavia irei fazer o teste.

3 - Nunca atualizei um MK por que nunca houve necessidade, pelo menos não para mim, existe riscos, correto? Se eu dar um upgrade, a licença do meu MK vai continuar a mesma coisa? E as configurações, serão apagadas?

----------


## faelldantas

Vamos lá:

1 - eu tirei o meu pq nao está funcionando na 6.35 (atualizei a minha da 6.28).

" O padrão pra servidor é 1500 B, mas pra estação se precisar setar você desconta 20, 28 ou mesmo 32 bytes de cabeçalho (Basico em rede cabeada são 20 bytes, em wifi dependendo do tipo de encriptação pode perder 28 ou 32B), ficando 1480, 1472 ou 1468.
Nada no mundo é "melhor" ou "pior", tem que ver cada caso. Mas falando genericamente, servidor usar MTU de 1500, existe a praxe de usar MTU de 1492 em servidor de autenticação PPPOE, mas o que deve ser limitado a 1492 em PPPOE é o MRU, o MTU mesmo em PPPOE pode ser setado pra 1500 sem problemas.

(Se está falando de Mikrotik, dependendo da configuração o pacote sai do pc do cliente grande, tipo 1472B, mas nalguma bridge no caminho ele é dividido, porque mais roteamento no caminho implicam em mais dados nos cabeçalhos, de modo que um pacote de 1472B viram 2 pacotes, um de 740B e outro com o restante. Opções como 1472 ou 1468 no MRU não são multiplos de 185 então geram umas quebras de pacotes, o que leva a menos erros quando a rede wifi está ruim, aquelas rede que um ping a -l 50 retorna em 20mS, mas um a -l 1400 retorna em 300mS. Nesse caso não é problema de MTU, mas sim de rede ruim, alterar MTU é um paleativo que as vezes reduz umas perdas de pacote quando não há muito consumo de banda, mas não gera uma conexão efetivamente melhor)

Sobre o assunto: 
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4638
E no www.teleco.com.br tem conteúdo em PT_BR" by @*rubem*

O MRRU - *MLPPP over single link*Typically size of the packet sent over PPP link is reduced due to overhead. MP can be used to transmit and receive full frame over single ppp link. To make it work the Multilink Protocol uses additional LCP configuration options *Multilink Maximum Received Reconstructed Unit (MRRU)*
To enable Multi-link PPP over single link you must specify MRRU (Maximum Receive Reconstructed Unit) option. If both sides support this feature there are no need for MSS adjustment (in firewall mangle). Study shows that MRRU is less CPU expensive that 2 mangle rules per client. MRRU allows to divide packet to multiple channels therefore increasing possible MTU and MRU (up to 65535 bytes)
Under Windows it can be enabled in Networking tag, Settings button, "Negotiate multi-link for single link connections". Their MRRU is hard coded to 1614. by Wiki Mikrotik
Pelo que entendi é para trabalho com vários links.

2 - eu deixei o meu default, pois gerencio ele diretamente no profile e não no servidor pppoe.

3 - Nao existe (pelo menos não é para) problemas em atualizar o sistema, vc ficara com a mesma licença e com as mesmas configurações, o que pode acontecer é uma função mais especializada deixar de funcionar ( no meu caso da 6.28 para 6.35) o keepalive timeout não ta funcionando. Pensei em fazer downgrade (voltar para a versão 6.28), mas eu perderia a implementação do fastpath (ai seria assunto para outro tópico).

Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## edmilson2709

> Vamos lá:
> 
> 1 - eu tirei o meu pq nao está funcionando na 6.35 (atualizei a minha da 6.28).
> 
> " O padrão pra servidor é 1500 B, mas pra estação se precisar setar você desconta 20, 28 ou mesmo 32 bytes de cabeçalho (Basico em rede cabeada são 20 bytes, em wifi dependendo do tipo de encriptação pode perder 28 ou 32B), ficando 1480, 1472 ou 1468.
> Nada no mundo é "melhor" ou "pior", tem que ver cada caso. Mas falando genericamente, servidor usar MTU de 1500, existe a praxe de usar MTU de 1492 em servidor de autenticação PPPOE, mas o que deve ser limitado a 1492 em PPPOE é o MRU, o MTU mesmo em PPPOE pode ser setado pra 1500 sem problemas.
> 
> (Se está falando de Mikrotik, dependendo da configuração o pacote sai do pc do cliente grande, tipo 1472B, mas nalguma bridge no caminho ele é dividido, porque mais roteamento no caminho implicam em mais dados nos cabeçalhos, de modo que um pacote de 1472B viram 2 pacotes, um de 740B e outro com o restante. Opções como 1472 ou 1468 no MRU não são multiplos de 185 então geram umas quebras de pacotes, o que leva a menos erros quando a rede wifi está ruim, aquelas rede que um ping a -l 50 retorna em 20mS, mas um a -l 1400 retorna em 300mS. Nesse caso não é problema de MTU, mas sim de rede ruim, alterar MTU é um paleativo que as vezes reduz umas perdas de pacote quando não há muito consumo de banda, mas não gera uma conexão efetivamente melhor)
> 
> ...


Obrigado, ajudou bastante, irei fazer tais testes aqui e ver no que dá.

----------


## edmilson2709

@*faelldantas*

Teria como mandar um print de suas configurações, se possivel. Agredecido.

----------


## faelldantas

Segue, lembro que estou usando a 6.35, tem algumas funções a mais.

Se ajudei depois me dá uma estrelinha  :Smile:

----------


## JonasMT

@*faelldantas*, qual funçao da queue: botton na ultima screen?

----------


## faelldantas

@*JonasMT*, dá uma verificada nesse tópico, vendo agora lembrei.... foi eu que abri em relação a essa dúvida!
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177730

Espero que ajude!

----------


## leonardoads

Aqui uso PPPoE Tranquilo!! segue ai o link da configuração que uso. 
Aqui uso assim Balanceador(Ccr1009)=>PTP=>Core(Rb750Gr2)=>Clientes

----------


## rimaraujo

Aqui utilizo PPPOE para link compartilhados e roteado/30 para links Dedicados.
Tenho nesse exato momento somando IPv4 e ipv6 6500 clientes conectados. E não tenho essas desconexoes.
Pelo contrário tenho clientes aqui conectados à mais de 190 dias.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## reirox

> Aqui utilizo PPPOE para link compartilhados e roteado/30 para links Dedicados.
> Tenho nesse exato momento somando IPv4 e ipv6 6500 clientes conectados. E não tenho essas desconexoes.
> Pelo contrário tenho clientes aqui conectados à mais de 190 dias.
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Oque usa para nao perder as conexões, tem como nos dizer algo que possa ajudar, tipo algumas configurações no mk.
Abraço

----------


## rimaraujo

Nada que qualquer um não tentou fazer.
O que eu tenho é simplesmente uma rede estável. 
Rede 100% roteada.
Clientes conectando em concentradores locais de cada cidade.
Ping desse concentrador até o cliente 1 ~ 4 ms.

Rede de Backbone 100% ou MK ou APC5M.
CPE de clientes ou Air Gride ou MK. Nada mais. Não sou louco de testar oúteis coisas. Nem mesmo fazer uma sopa de letrinhas na rede.

Painéis de clientes máximo 25 clientes por AP.

Essa são as minhas configurações.


Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Rede com OSPF, BGP. E nível de segurança 2 portas por concentrador. 
Alguns concentradbores com 3 links simultâneos de Backbone.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

Bom dia galera, leonardoads, ja sou inscrito no teu canal faz uns tempos, vou seguir teu video aula achei interessante setar manualmente o ips dos clientes acho que isso acaba com aquela bagunça de clientes desconectar obrigado a todos por compartilhar um pouco de cada um

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Não faça isso.....
Não sete manualmente os ips nos clientes.... 
Você irá andar pra trás.
Não cometa essa burrada.
Esta utilizando um protocolo dinâmico e obriga o mesmo a trabalhar fixamente. 
😲

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia galera, leonardoads, ja sou inscrito no teu canal faz uns tempos, vou seguir teu video aula achei interessante setar manualmente o ips dos clientes acho que isso acaba com aquela bagunça de clientes desconectar obrigado a todos por compartilhar um pouco de cada um
> 
> Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App


Não creio que seja por causa do pool de IPs. É que ele usa IP fixo para cada cliente. Uma boa opção por sinal.
Pensa antes em testar desmarcar o keepalive timeout.... Ele usa no default...
Eu quando fiz foi tudo igual só o keepalive é que deixei em 10s. 

Tu viu que ele disse que as vezes funciona as vezes não? Então é uma configuração já de cara meio duvidosa....e que precisa "polimento" por parte da Mikrotik.

----------


## 1929

> Não faça isso.....
> Não sete manualmente os ips nos clientes.... 
> Você irá andar pra trás.
> Não cometa essa burrada.
> Esta utilizando um protocolo dinâmico e obriga o mesmo a trabalhar fixamente. 
> ������
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Sim, rede instável não dá para garantir nada... mas no caso dele ele reportou que a queda é aleatória, mesmo no cabo.... Um cliente no cabo desconecta mas o vizinho dele não desconecta por exemplo.

----------


## faelldantas

Seria um teste a ser feito, mas concordo com o fato de não ficar definindo ip para cada cliente, imagina 2000 clientes, instala cliente novo, desinstala cliente velho, sobra ip, vai ficar uma confusão. Eu fiz isso no inicio, estou em processo de migração para uso dos pools, a administração ficou um pouco complicada. Vamos usar a tecnologia para nosso benefício.

----------


## fabbabenco

Nossa agora estou confuso , essa fixão ela fica boa mas não é confiavel o duro ficar brincando com os clientes para testes

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

Tenho um amigo que ele tem o pool e fixa tbm no secrets e não tem problemas com isso

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Nossa agora estou confuso , essa fixão ela fica boa mas não é confiavel o duro ficar brincando com os clientes para testes
> 
> Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App


Por isso que eu disse. Deixa a questão de IPs por hora, como está... só verifica o keepalive timeout.

Quanto a fixar ip, é uma questão de escolha... se tem um gerenciador para sugerir o ip na hora de cadastrar não tem como se perder.... até mesmo pelo winbox dá para acompanhar a distribuiçao de ips. Desde 2008 que usamos IP fixo para clientes e nunca houve este negócio de se perder, a não ser por falta de atenção do funcionario ao cadastrar. Se ele cadastra pelo gerenciador não tem como sobrepor ip
E por exemplo como fazer então em caso de usar IP público para os clientes? Sempre vai ter que ter um controle de quem é quem.

----------


## fabbabenco

Certo eu uso somente o ip pool para os clientes, vc pode passar tua configuração no print ppr favor?

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Certo eu uso somente o ip pool para os clientes, vc pode passar tua configuração no print ppr favor?
> 
> Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App


Eu não uso mais o PPPoe. Como disse antes, acontecia o mesmo que acontece com você. E como não achei a solução deixei como estava em hotspot.
Mas a diferença que tinha da minha configuração para a que o Leonardo comentou no vídeo era o keepalive timeout. Deixa como ele disse em default ou então aumenta o tempo para tirar as dúvidas.
No meu caso poderia ser também instabilidade da rede, pois é tudo wireless. Mas você tem também cabeado e cai num mas no vizinho não.... muito estranho.

----------


## isaquebrumel

nos dias de hj hotspot não é mais viável, pq o cliente chega em casa e quer sair navegando sem ser interrompido e ter q tar logando. conheço provedor que perdeu 80% dos clientes pq nao migrou para pppoe. fica a dica.

----------


## fabbabenco

aqui mesmo na minha cidade ninguem gosta de hotspot ja tive problemas com clientes que chegava nas residencia e toda vem tinha que colocar usuario e senha e eles ficavam bravos, ai migrei tudo tbm para ppoe, no meu caso os clientes desconectam mas tipo diferença de 1 segundo conecta de novo, eles não sente nada só no log do microtik aparece.

----------


## leonardoads

So pra esclarecer o video não É meu , achei no youtube já uso essas configurações fazem vários Meses.
Outra coisa configuração não faz milagres, aqui testo a rede com ping com pacotes 3000b faço teste de banda na rede se não vier 100Mb ou 1Gb Full é porque o switch esta modulando mais baixo isso pode gerar gargalo na rede visto que 200 clientes ja existe um tráfego considerável, recomenda ver se alguém esta jogando dhcp na rede 

Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## leonardoads

> aqui mesmo na minha cidade ninguem gosta de hotspot ja tive problemas com clientes que chegava nas residencia e toda vem tinha que colocar usuario e senha e eles ficavam bravos, ai migrei tudo tbm para ppoe, no meu caso os clientes desconectam mas tipo diferença de 1 segundo conecta de novo, eles não sente nada só no log do microtik aparece.


Essa diferença de 1 segundo é porque o cliente ficou muito tempo sem navegar ai o servidor desconecta e logo após o roteador conecta automaticamente 

Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## leonardoads

Sobre a questão de usar ip fixo tentei usar atribuições automáticas porém tinha o problema de conflito de ip, e com ip fixo fica mais fácil gerenciar os logs.

Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

leonardo me tira uma duvida se oup load estourar o microtik derruba quase todos, será por isso que o log conecta e ja conecta em 1 segundo,por que estou com pouco upload vlw

----------


## leonardoads

> leonardo me tira uma duvida se oup load estourar o microtik derruba quase todos, será por isso que o log conecta e ja conecta em 1 segundo,por que estou com pouco upload vlw


Ai você tem que verificar se a queda ocorre quando estoura o upload tem um video muito bom que evita estouro de banda segue o link 



Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

Então vou colocar um dedicado agora para resolver problema de up e tbm colocar um servidor dns ajudar

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Essa diferença de 1 segundo é porque o cliente ficou muito tempo sem navegar ai o servidor desconecta e logo após o roteador conecta automaticamente 
> 
> Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App


Por isso que eu acho que o keeepalive timeout pode ser configurado para um valor maior para ver se funciona.

----------


## 1929

> aqui mesmo na minha cidade ninguem gosta de hotspot ja tive problemas com clientes que chegava nas residencia e toda vem tinha que colocar usuario e senha e eles ficavam bravos, ai migrei tudo tbm para ppoe, no meu caso os clientes desconectam mas tipo diferença de 1 segundo conecta de novo, eles não sente nada só no log do microtik aparece.


Não necessariamente. Basta ativar os cookies e dar um tempo razoável para eles... Dá uns 7 dias para o casos daqueles clientes que pouco utilizam a conexão.
Aqui a vasta maioria não precisa entrar com login e senha cada vez que chegam. Entra automaticamente... a única coisa que precisa é ativar o navegador para fazer a conexão...
Mas reconheço que se colocar login e senha na CPE e ativar pppoe ficaria muito melhor..... só que na época ficou também caindo e voltando por isso voltamos para o hotspot.

----------


## fabbabenco

então 1929 ja fiz isso ja desabilitei ja diminui e ainda continua.

----------


## 1929

> então 1929 ja fiz isso ja desabilitei ja diminui e ainda continua.


Eu em vez de diminuir, aumentaria o tempo.

----------


## leonardoads

> então 1929 ja fiz isso ja desabilitei ja diminui e ainda continua.


Como está sua topologia ?

Enviado via LG-D805 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fabbabenco

Ja aumentei tbm, fiz de tudo naquela aba ppoe serves

Enviado via SM-G318ML usando UnderLinux App

----------


## edmilson2709

Bem, pelo jeito, continuou o mesmo problema, não sei o que há de errado neste sistema não, mas, meu Deus, existe um segredo para isso? Já fiz tudo para tentar sanar isto e continua da mesma forma. Hoje mesmo uma parte das pessoas cairam, enquanto outras após elas continuaram navegando normalmente! Qual é o grande trunfo para configurar uma coisa dessas?! Já está me dando dor de cabeça!  :Hmpf:

----------


## rimaraujo

Já pensou em contratar uma empresa para prestar essa consultoria? 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Desabilita "uma seção por host"

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Verifica se aa suas bridge não está com protocolo rstp ou stp ativos. Se tiver desative.
Deixe keaplive timeout 10.
Configure corretamente seu servidor pppoe.
Se coloco ip no local adress coloque o mesmo na sua interface.
Crie um pool deixe dinâmico a entrega do ip.
Vá jo hotspot mande pegar os ips da mesma pool.
Se tem dhcp faça o mesmo.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## teknando

Nas minhas configurações está tudo OK e por incrível que pareça so tem um cliente dos 15 que fica desconectando já olhei tudo mas nada atianda... 
Tô até pensado em fazer a discagem pelo seu roteador e não pela CPE.

Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Cliente ficar desconectando pode ser também mitigação de sinal.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## teknando

> Cliente ficar desconectando pode ser também mitigação de sinal.
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Esse cliente fica a 370m da torre 100% de sinal, e tem outros usuários do lado e não fica desconectando. O mais longe fica 870m e não cai nem com reza... funciona normalmente.

AP Groove →Cliente Tplink 5210g

Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Qual a potência do cliente e qual nível de sinal está?

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## teknando

> Qual a potência do cliente e qual nível de sinal está?
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Bom no radio do cliente esta com os 27dbm na parte de potencia do sinal esta cravado em 100% na vertical e corrigindo o cliente esta a 500m +/-.
Hoje de manha olhei os clines todos estão com 23h de conexão ja ele esta com 1:23h, eu programa o mk pra reiniciar na madrugada. já ate peguei as comfig de outro CPE que esta funcionando e upei nele mas mesmo assim o danado desconecta.

----------


## rimaraujo

Coloque a potência desse cliente em 15 dbm

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## faelldantas

Qual rádio está usando?

----------


## evitoria

seu rádio esta com potencia muito alta!

----------


## 1929

> Qual rádio está usando?


groove na base e tp-link 5210 no cliente conforme ele disse

----------


## 1929

> Hoje peguei um caso desse, o roteador desconectava todos os clientes de uma única interface (não todos os clientes), e ao verificar o AP não houveram quedas na wireless nem na porta Ethernet, mas o CCQ estava lamentavelmente 75%. 
> 
> Então não posso culpar o AP nem o concentrador, mas sim uma configuração de canal que estava com SNR muito baixo. Antes de culparem alguma coisa, analisem bem antes.


E quando o caso acontece com cliente no cabo como citado em outro tópico paralelo a este?
Tem aparecido muito tópico com a mesma reclamação de desconexão com PPPoe

----------


## marceldabatera

Olá pessoal, estou com o mesmo problema de desconexão de pppoe, minha rede é toda cabeada dividida em 4 setores com um sw l2, 2 desses setores são fibra óptica, o que acontece são desconexões aleatórias dos usuário das vlans, isso tira qualquer possibilidade problema de cabeamento de área, o problema começou dia 05 de junho e vem acontecendo em horário aleatórios, uso switchs com vlan fixa, no cascateamento de algumas áreas, e queria saber o que é isto, as vezes eu reinicio o mikrotik ou o switch core e normaliza. Já estou ficando louco, sem saber o que fazer.

----------


## reirox

Algum de vocês que estão com problemas de desconexão de clientes em pppoe. vocês possuem algum sistema de monitoramento pra reconhecer erros na rede? tipo prtg ou the dude?

----------


## marceldabatera

Não tenho não, eles ajudam corrigir?

----------


## avatar52

Nenhum sistema corrige as falhas, mas monitoramento pode te ajudar a identificar as falhas antes mesmo delas surtirem efeito. 

Eu trabalho com PRTG (monitoração de todos os meus uplinks e clientes dedicados), Zabbix para monitoração dos ativos (incluo nisso todos os meu APs e Stations, switches, roteadores e concentradores e também nobreaks). 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## reirox

> Não tenho não, eles ajudam corrigir?


creio que se monitorar , poderá ter uma ideia mais clara, e de quais momentos ocorrem as quedas e por quanto tempo.

mas por experiência e já vi acontecer, será que não seria quedas de energia no cliente, tipo tomada frouxa, ou usando T pra colocar mais aparelhos juntos.
Já aconteceu uma vez de um cliente tirar do filtro de linha que havia deixado e ligar junto na tomada da geladeira, ai toda vez que a geladeira ligava, o nano reiniciava, achei o problema monitorando via ping mesmo, tipo usar prtg 
se depender do cliente , a maioria mudam as coisas e mesmo que pergunte, diz que lá está tudo certo, mas na verdade já mudou tudo. 
até a antena já tiraram do lugar, depois liga reclamando de lentidão, complicado, mas acontece.

----------


## marceldabatera

Para mim acho que é problema no router os, ou em algum switch, minha rede toda vlan, todos em pppoe via radius, mesmo assim parece que alguém com dhcp na red se comunica com a porta 01 do switch vlan e manda os pacotes até chegar no servidor e começa dar esse tipo de problema, isso não deveria acontecer, acho que devo ter um firewall a parte ou configurar regras para dropar pacotes vindos de lans de roteadores, queria saber como se faz isso mas só penso isso na teoria.

----------


## raumaster

As antenas de cliente de vcs q tao tendo problema de desconexao PPPOE estão em bridge ou roteada? Se tiver bridge, coloca todas CPEs em modo roteado, modo WISP, o que seja. Caso não use VLAN pra cada antena na torre, tenta colocar filtro nos switchs bridge pra nao haver comunicação entre as portas do switch, as portas não devem comunicar entre si, apenas com a porta uplink do switch q esta conectada no concentrador, evita problema de loops, broadcast e tráfego desnecessário entre as CPEs. Nas antenas base tb ativem a opção de isolamento de clientes no ubiquiti ou desative default foward nas Mikrotik.

----------


## marceldabatera

Amigo, não sei se vc está acompanhando o tópico, a questão é que a rede toda é cabeada.

----------


## raumaster

Sim, mas aí pra traz foi mencionado mistura de cabo com wireles... 

Esses clientes tão todos em cima de switches, correto? Na casa do cliente é usado o que, um roteador wi-fi com cabos ligados na porta WAN ou cabo direto no PC autenticando via PPPOE do Windows? Como é feita a ligação dos Switches ao concentrador? Há alguma forma de isolação de toda comunicação dos clientes entre si? VLANs por exemplo... Se clientes conseguem se comunicar de alguma forma dentro do switch, entre as portas, vários problemas podem ser criados.

----------


## marceldabatera

Sim switch vlan na maior parte da rede inclusive no core.

----------


## raumaster

Ah blz, entao. Acompanhando...

----------


## diogo25

Tambem estou com mesmo problema, mais meus clientes são tudo fibra, sinal da ONU esta perfeito, mais fica caindo e voltando.

----------


## fabbabenco

bom dia estou com o mesmo problema, seguinte tenho uma basestation m5 conectada na porta do microtik e esses clientes conectado via ppoe, as antenas em bridge e os roteadores que autenticam estão desconectando só voltam depois que desligar o roteador e ligar novamente,tenho dois ponto a pontos e esses clientes estão normais somente nesse setor da rocket m5 que estão com esse problema.

----------


## andrecarlim

Como é difícil descobrir esse tipo de coisa, seria bom pegar uma segunda RB e fazer uma parte da rede autenticar ali, e acompanhar se também vai ocorrer o comportamento indesejado. E assim ir mitigando o problema. Lembrando que o keepalive tem de ser de pelo menos 60 segundos, mtu no lado do servidor de no máximo 1480... Eu sofro pouco com isso, eu uso Accel-ppp e meus clientes padronizaram um único modelo de roteador, que agora é o trendnet com suporte a dual-stack, muito sossego...

----------


## fabbabenco

Bom dia vlw amigo pela ajuda mas resolvi fazendo "Downgrade" do micortik, esse problema aconteceu quando eu atualizei o microtik para versão 6.39.3 ai começou essa dor de cabeça, fizemos o "Downgrade" para a versão 6.38.7 normalizou tudo graças a deus fica ai a dica para o pessoal cuidado antes de atualizar o microtik.

----------


## vagnerss

> Bom dia vlw amigo pela ajuda mas resolvi fazendo "Downgrade" do micortik, esse problema aconteceu quando eu atualizei o microtik para versão 6.39.3 ai começou essa dor de cabeça, fizemos o "Downgrade" para a versão 6.38.7 normalizou tudo graças a deus fica ai a dica para o pessoal cuidado antes de atualizar o microtik.


Deve ter sido outro problema pois aqui sempre atualizo pra versões recentes e não tenho dor de cabeça

----------


## Suport3

No meu log também aparece os clientes desconectando e conectando, porém ninguém me relatou quedas. Estive monitorando os Logs e vi o meu também desconectando e conectando ao mesmo tempo que monitorava, nem o winbox caiu, creio que seja algo normal. Estou errado ?

----------


## luti1901

Bom dia. O que fiz para parar as quedas aqui e vi que funciona foi setar ack manual tanto no ap quanto na CPE. Diminuir quase a zero. Mas ai tem q ficar tentado cada cliente até acertar ele. Meio chato isso. Mas foi o que consegui melhorar

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia. O que fiz para parar as quedas aqui e vi que funciona foi setar ack manual tanto no ap quanto na CPE. Diminuir quase a zero. Mas ai tem q ficar tentado cada cliente até acertar ele. Meio chato isso. Mas foi o que consegui melhorar


E quando acontece isso no cliente a cabo?

----------


## 3telecom

> Bom dia eu passei por essa mesma situação. Sou meio inexperiente em configuração. Mas para mim o que resolveu foi desmarcar a opção "One Session Per Host" Na aba Ppoe Server. Como mostra na imagem 3.



obrigado!! deu certo na minha rede

----------


## fhayashi

Esse problema de desconectar quando a opção One Session per host está habilitada, em geral é porque o rádio não está deixando passar os MACs dos clientes. Resolve a causa raíz pois se mudar de sistema que também autentica usando o mac, não irá ter problemas.

----------


## marceldabatera

> obrigado!! deu certo na minha rede


Isso não só acontece em rádio, acontece em redes cabeadas, é só vc pegar uma 3011 e por 200 a 500 users nela e desligar uma rota ou faltar energia ou por algum motivo os users desconectarem e apenas 1 cpu dela bater 100%, verás o resutado.

----------


## brunocemeru

Então amigo.Se possível me dá uma ajuda, uma explicação.
Quer dizer que as quedas podem se dar por gargalo no Mikrotik ?
Eu uso uma Rb1036,OLT com vários usuários com fibra direto na residencia e mesmo assim há quedas.Claro que quando ocorre a queda verifico se houve algum problema elétrico,sinal PON e etc.Mas não encontro nada que possa sinalizar o motivo da queda.
Venho por muito tempo acompanhando discussões sobre o assunto de quedas em pppoe e não vejo um consenso sobre,pois existe muitas variáveis.Mas eu sempre estive checando estas e mudando uma coisa ou outra,mas sem solução do problema.

----------


## NTTURBONET

Estava com esse problema aqui .. resolvi refazendo um RJ no cabo que aparentemente estava bom

----------

